# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Out-of-Character >  Madness at Brightmore Abbey OOC [5e]

## Amnestic

Welcome to the OOC thread. IC thread is now up here.

Go ahead and pick a dialogue colour. I'll use the ones not taken for NPCs, when it comes up. I'm pre-saving the greys, not that I expect many people would go for them. 

The IC thread will be up tomorrow, just in case someone has a last minute sheet, and to give people a chance for introductions. Remember to subscribe to the thread for further updates. 

*Current Cards Held:*
Comet - Skipsy

Character Sheets: 
*Player*
*Name*
*Race/Class*

Aldhissla
Kha'draz Clear-Eyes
Orc Shaman

Kushina43
Jok'lek
Troll Warrior

Xihirl
Jade
Quillboar Goblin Barbarian

Khosan
Skipsy Turncrank
Gnome Artificer

Spre
Emilia Shadowborn
Forsaken Priest



Recruitment Post, saved for posterity:
*Spoiler*
Show




_The ruined husk of the abbey's glorious temple stands forlorn at the top of the hill, a monument to its former majesty. 
Hints of silver and gold ornamentation still gleam here and there through a coat of black soot that covers the entire structure. 
The arched roof of the temple is half collapsed and its windows shattered, but it still manages to convey something of its original purpose-to remind the viewer of the power and glory of the Light.
_
During your party's previous adventure, you acquired a unique trinket: the Comet Card, sourced from the _Deck of Many Things_  an artifact of no small repute (though plenty of disrepute). Called by the card's siren song, you have travelled to the night-bound land of Duskwood. Taverntalk is that an abbey near to the town of Darkshire once held the Deck in full, though it was lost over a hundred years past. A slim lead, maybe, but it is your best one, and mayhaps the locals will have more information to go on. 

Perhaps you go to claim the deck's power for yourself, or to stop it from falling into the wrong hands. Perhaps you simply wish for treasure and adventure. Regardless of your motivation, power and conflict await you, as it awaits any who involve themselves with the Deck.

This is a mild Warcraft conversion of the Madness at Gardmore Abbey 4e module/adventure, ported to 5e. Time period wise we'll be set roughly 5 years after _Mists of Pandaria_, though the events of _Warlords of Draenor_ and since have not occurred, leading to tenuous ceasefire between the Alliance and Horde as they rebuild. Disregard any lore from post-MoP and pretend it does not exist. The central setting will be around Duskwood/Darkshire, so human territory.

If you have any questions, ask.

Recruitment will close Saturday 4th of June. Or maybe Sunday 5th. We'll see how I feel at the weekend. I'm on British time, so those west of GMT may need to bear that in mind for timezones. 

*Spoiler: Big 16*
Show


*1. What game system are you running (D&D, Call of Cthulu, Palladium, GURPS, etc.), and if applicable what edition (Original, Classic, Revised, 1st, 2nd, 3rd, 5th, 10th, etc.)?*
5e 

*2. What 'type' or variant of game will it be (i.e. "Shadow Chasers" or "Agents of Psi" for d20 Modern)? What is the setting for the game (eg. historic period, published or homebrewed campaign setting, alternate reality, modern world, etc.)?*
Azeroth (aka Warcraft), in a post-MoP era. Any questions let me know.

*
3. How many Players are you looking for? Will you be taking alternates, and if so, how many?*
4-6. 

*
4. What's the gaming medium (OOTS, chat, e-mail etc.)?*
Forums. I usually use mythweavers for sheets as a preference, but if youve got an alternative thats fine too.

*
5. What is the characters' starting status (i.e. experience level)?*
6th level, expect to reach 9th by the end of the adventure. Milestone leveling. 
*
6. How much gold or other starting funds will the characters begin with?*
Starter Wealth + 1 Uncommon magic item of your choice + 2000gp to spend as you wish on mundane items/spell reagents/etc.

*
7. Are there any particular character classes, professions, orders, etc. that you want... or do not want? What are your rules on 'prestige' and/or homebrewed classes?*
No restrictions on published classes. UA subject to approval but probably approved. Homebrew subject to approval  - my homebrew in the houserules section below more likely to get approval, because...I wrote it, but I'm still saying subject to approval because tone is a thing to concern about too.

*
8. What races, subraces, species, etc. are allowed for your game? Will you allow homebrewed races or species? 'Prestige' races or species?*
Warcraft-appropriate races from a post-Mists of Pandaria-era only, so no nightborne, void elves, etc.
We'll be using the WC5e Races for this instead of 'classic' 5e races. You can find them  here. Tasha's racial ASI rules are in effect though.

I'm not putting a racial restriction on faction-side, since you're adventurers, though Alliance-oriented races may have a mildly easier time for the social side. Or maybe not, depending on who you negotiate with.

*
9. By what method should Players generate their attributes/ability scores and Hit Points?*
27 Point Buy. HP take your average rather than rolling (with max at 1st as normal).
*
10. Does your game use alignment? What are your restrictions, if so?*
I don't really mind as long as you can work in a group. 
*
11. Do you allow multi-classing, or have any particular rules in regards to it?*
No multiclassing, no exceptions. We're single-classed only here. 
*
12. Will you be doing all of the die rolling during the course of the game? Will die rolls be altered, or left to the honor system? If players can make die rolls, which ones do they make, how should they make the rolls, and how should they report them?*
People will roll their own dice. If youre forcing a save against someone else, roll in your post to speed things up  can apply modifiers later. Ill be doing the same.
*
13. Are there any homebrewed or optional/variant rules that your Players should know about? If so, list and explain them, or provide relevant links to learn about these new rules.*
See this link: https://homebrewery.naturalcrit.com/share/4ccm-8pBW

*
14. Is a character background required? If so, how big? Are you looking for anything in particular (i.e. the backgrounds all ending up with the characters in the same city)?*
I'm not going to need a great deal, just enough to get an idea of why you're adventuring and show you're invested. You're all part of the same adventuring party, so there's no tavern meeting scene. 

*
15. Does your game involve a lot of hack & slash, puzzle solving, roleplaying, or a combination of the above?*
Hack+slash/RP, probably not much puzzle solving, though there will be skill challenges - neglecting certain skills may cause your party problems. Don't expect to jump right into combat either.
The module is pseudo-sandboxy and how much you do with it will be up to the party. The 'core' quest related to the Deck has plenty of supplementary sidequests, depending on what you wish to accomplish.

*
16. Are your Players restricted to particular rulebooks and supplements, or will you be allowing access to non-standard material? What sources can Players use for their characters?*
No restriction on sources, except as detailed above.




*Spoiler: Duskwood Map*
Show





*Spoiler: Card Effect Repository (Alphabetical)*
Show


*Comet*
When you are stood in the card's location you can use your bonus action to 'Mark' a target you can see. The next time you hit the marked target with an attack roll, you gain 10 temporary HP. The Comet token then moves underneath the Marked target. You may only Mark one target at a time, and using your bonus action to mark a new target removes the previous mark.

*Rogue*
When you are stood at the card's location you can use your action to cast *Dominate Monster* with a DC of 13. This has a duration of "until the end of your next turn". After using this effect, you deal an additional 1d6 damage on all attacks that have advantage until the end of the encounter. A creature can use the Rogue card once per encounter.




*Spoiler: Abbey Map*
Show


[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Xihirli

Jade shall be green and she will _ask_ to hold the comet card. But since you've all met her, I must add: Do not let her hold the comet card.

----------


## Khosan

Skipsy will use a very Gnomeregan Purple.

As the only Alliance rep, I'm thinking Skipsy might've been hired as a kind of local guide at some point and has hung around because it's given her an opportunity to do actual adventurer stuff and not just study things after the fact.

Skipsy would also volunteer to hold the card, as a Member of the Explorer's League in Good StandingTM.

----------


## Kushina43

I'm partial colorblind and the font color squares are tiny so correct me if I'm wrong, but Jok'lek will be taking red as his dialogue color.  Within this group, he would probably trust Kha'draz the most with the Comet Card, followed by himself, but won't bother fighting if anyone else receives it.

----------


## Spore

Elly has allowed me to add myself to your roster. Allow me to introduce Emilia Shadowburn. Mechanicswise, I am very much a glass cannon, but I can heal and support a bit (major things are Bless, minor patching up via Cure Wounds and Power Words (Shield and Fortitude, so temp HP and resistance to damage). She is no "trained" spy, but she worked to make Darkshire safer before our last adventure, and as such has her human form as a disguise

*Spoiler*
Show




I will try to swap her portrait out as feasible. She is not evil, far from it, but the choice of priest school makes the solution of "murder the enemy before they kill us" better. I will speak in gray.


*Emilia Shadowburn*
Forsaken Shadow Priest
AC: 13 HP:  32/32 
PP: 18 PIv: 9 PIs: 18
Conditions: -
Concentration: -

Before the fall of Lordaeron, Emilia - then still known as Emilia Summerfire -  was the eldest daughter of a farming family in Brill. A beautiful and charismatic young woman, and as the Silver Hand soon discovered talented in the Light as well. Following the events of the Second War, she was half recruited, half taken away from her family to serve the Alliance as a priestess on the frontlines. The Silver Hand had to use any servants of the Light, but they knew faith could not be pushed. With mixed feelings, Emilia joined them in training and later on in the battlefields. The Third War dropped on the lands, and the region was devastated. She fought the undead on the sides of her army, but as she learned the crown prince had lost his mind purging the sick people of the country, Emilia deserted. She went home.

Her parents were deadly sick, but she did not mind. She did everything in her power to save them. With no alternative, she cooked the supposed infected grain, thinking the disease was killed with it. But far from it. The magical poison, nay curse, quickly killed her as well. Months passed as she was under the Lich King's control until finally she regained consciousness. Feeling betrayed by the light, but still wanting to help, Emilia left Brill. Quickly she found a county worthy of her attention. Darkshire was shrouded in darkness as well, and similar to Lordaeron not helping Brill, Stormwind did nothing to prevent the atrocity committed by the Guardian of Tirisfal there. She spent years expunging undead and cultists from the area, ever the hand in the shadow, guiding and protecting the people. 

But there was a new threat on the horizon; a threat and a chance. A magical card - no doubt a discarded artifact of the Guardian himself - was found and led to something greater.

----------


## Xihirli

> Skipsy will use a very Gnomeregan Purple.
> 
> As the only Alliance rep, I'm thinking Skipsy might've been hired as a kind of local guide at some point and has hung around because it's given her an opportunity to do actual adventurer stuff and not just study things after the fact.
> 
> Skipsy would also volunteer to hold the card, as a Member of the Explorer's League in Good StandingTM.


I vote Skipsy holds the card.

----------


## Spore

I don't care either way, but I feel Skipsy also has the best "chances" due to her good AC, saves and position in the backline if something wants to target her primarily.

----------


## Amnestic

Skipsy seems to clench the votes so it'll go into gnomish hands for now.

IC thread is now up here. Don't expect every post to be that long, I just wanted to make sure the stage was set. Don't forget to subscribe to the thread. 

And for those unfamiliar with the area, here's a nice stylised map* with some landmarks, though the all important Brightmore Abbey isn't there. 

*Spoiler*
Show





*I did not make it.

----------


## Aldhissla

Hi there, everyone. Sorry for my lack of involvement in the conversation up to this point. I got a little absorbed in fretting over spell selection and item budgeting since this is the first 5E character I've had a magic item or more than starting wealth on.

As soon as I can post, Kha'draz will be speaking in a nice, earthy brown color, if that's legible for everyone.

Also, that's a very nice map. Who _did_ make it?

----------


## Kushina43

> Also, that's a very nice map. Who _did_ make it?


A reverse image search points me here as the source

----------


## Khosan

I thought it was one of the maps that made it into Warcraft 1 or 2's manuals, but having looked them up it is not in there.

EDIT: This is what I was thinking of, one of the maps from the original manuals, which does share a lot of similarities but is definitely not it.  The entirety of Duskwood is more or less that forest south of the Orc Camp, west of 'Medivh Tower'/Karazhan.

----------


## Spore

> A reverse image search points me here as the source





> I thought it was one of the maps that made it into Warcraft 1 or 2's manuals, but having looked them up it is not in there.


The style is Tolkien's style for his maps that he added to the Lord of the Rings series. 

Since I cannot find any WC 3 map screens that take place in or near Darkshire, I assume the map material is from WoW, but the thing is crafted after Tolkien's style.

Also I am not annoyed as a player, but it is just WEIRD to have three characters go into a monologue about spider parts which is absolutely not weird at all and makes us extremely trustworthy.

----------


## Kushina43

> Also I am not annoyed as a player, but it is just WEIRD to have three characters go into a monologue about spider parts which is absolutely not weird at all and makes us extremely trustworthy.


I figured it was part of a new conversation just prior to meeting the guards, implied with Xihirli's narration text "as they went through the gnarled forest" taking place before the lantern shine and didn't want to leave it hanging lol.  Certainly could have been within earshot, adventurers are often a pretty weird bunch

----------


## Amnestic

> Certainly could have been within earshot, adventurers are often a pretty weird bunch


Everyone who adventures is a little bit crazy. In their own way.

----------


## Spore

> Everyone who adventures is a little bit crazy. In their own way.


I am not weird, you are weird! I am a well-adjusted undead shadow priest bent on murdering all these hypocrites trying to save those who were left behind!

----------


## Xihirli

Do we still have Aldhissla?

----------


## Amnestic

> Do we still have Aldhissla?


I certainly hope so! 

Next post from me will be this evening, I'm in the office today and shockingly did not bring my notes on the tavern into work.

----------


## Xihirli

I am ready to convene at the tavern; I would also love to purchase one large sack of salt but we need not rp that out.

----------


## Aldhissla

I'm so sorry for the wait, everyone. I thought I'd be able to handle a game, but like every year life and mental illness find a way to drive from the backseat. You know how it goes.

Anyway, please discard my application, and pretend Kha'draz never existed. I'm gonna avoid the hobby until I can stop ghosting.

----------


## Kushina43

Aw, that's a shame, but I know that feeling in its entirety.  Wishing you luck and health

----------


## Amnestic

A shame to see you go, but I understand. Hope things get better on your end.

----------


## Khosan

Sorry to see you go.

A quick *History* - (1d20+8)[*18*] check, which Skipsy only fails on a 1.

EDIT: Okay, passed. It would've been funny if she failed.  I would've spun that as her being too much of a nerd to know about popular literature.

----------


## Amnestic

Seems like you're set on no further enquiries at the moment - happy to leave people to their chatting but if people want to shift along to exploration mode I'm good for that too.

----------


## Xihirli

Exploration! Wilderness! Danger!

----------


## Kushina43

Yup, I'm ready to head out and scout these gnolls with no complications whatsoever  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Xihirli

Medicine (1d20+1)[*12*]!

----------


## Khosan

Oh right, I keep forgetting to mention this.  Skipsy's got a free infusion up for grabs.  If no one else wants it, she'll just infuse her armor for extra AC.

Here's what she's packing:
Enhanced Arcane FocusEnhanced DefenseEnhanced WeaponRepeating ShotReplicate Magic Item, Bag of HoldingRepulsion Shield

----------


## Xihirli

I have a bag of holding, if you want to pick a different one. I picked it as my one because Jade picks up and keeps everything she sees.

----------


## Kushina43

Medicine:  (1d20+1)[*6*]

Edit:  No medicine but I expected that - I think all these shadows while traversing on unmarked territory is gonna get Jok'lek to make use of that special loa-blessed lantern he's carrying

----------


## Khosan

Oh, and a check.

*Medicine* - (1d20+2)[*8*]

----------


## Spore

Let's get a medic on this. (1d20+5)[*18*]

----------


## Spore

(1d20+4)[*11*] Medic!

----------


## Khosan

Rollin'

*Medicine* - (1d20+2)[*10*]

----------


## Xihirli

No need to take Jade's infection into account. Literally impossible for her to fail another save, we'll stabilize here I'm pretty sure. She'd have to roll a 5 or less on a d20, and what are the chances?

----------


## Amnestic

> she'd have to roll a 5 or less on a d20, and what are the chances?


25%...? :d

----------


## Kushina43

Oof, gone longer than I thought, my b, catching up.  That's an interesting magic disease, not too bad to start but steering clear of that.

----------


## Kushina43

Double post because I forgot the check for Medicine:  (1d20+1)[*12*] and I think those don't work in edits, but it's been a while

----------


## Xihirli

> 25%...? :d


Um... no. Zero.

----------


## Amnestic

Seems like I'm seeing two votes for "go in now" and two for "wait at least one long rest". The perils of an even-numbered party :P

If someone wants to change their minds, go ahead, but otherwise I'll flip a coin (roll a 1d2) to decide _when_ you're going. Then it's just the '_where_':

To make it clear, the immediate opportunities for entrance appear to be:
-Gap in the walls to the south, where nature is overgrown.
-The gate, which may or may not be manned (or gnolled?)
-Scaling the walls.

There might be other paths I've not thought of, of course, and you've not scouted the full perimeter of the hill yet, this is just what you can see from your current vantage point.

----------


## Xihirli

> If someone wants to change their minds, go ahead, but otherwise I'll flip a coin (roll a 1d2) to decide _when_ you're going. Then it's just the '_where_':


I'll switch to going in tomorrow, I think that's the smarter move.

But Jade _will_ surround their campsite with hunting traps.

----------


## Spore

I think numerically Emilia has the best chances to scout, with Stealth +6, and Invisibility. The bad thing is that she is your major caster and has the worst AC and HP and as such, being detected will result in facemelting on both sides. (Surrender to Madness protects me with Wis to AC, and maximizes my damage, but then the enemy just really gets pissed).

I would not be mad someone else tries to scout with my Invisibility spell on them.

----------


## Xihirli

We don't even know we'll _need_ stealth yet. Looking at the descriptor post again, there are two towers that might have no gnolls in them. If we climb to the top of those maybe we can get all the information we need without ever once coming into contact with one. 
A high vantage point could be all we need to take down their numbers and get out of here.

----------


## Amnestic

Unless anyone shouts up a stoppage on Jade's choice (for whatever reason) I'll get a post up in the morning with the next stage, with the assumption you are following behind her.

----------


## Amnestic

*Spoiler: Initiative*
Show


Jok'lek: (1d20+5)[*7*]
Jade: (1d20)[*19*]
Skipsy: (1d20)[*4*]
Emilia: (1d20)[*6*]

Enemies:  (1d20)[*13*]

----------


## Khosan

Gonna get that Arcana check in before I head off to work.

*Arcana* - (1d20+8)[*11*]

EDIT: Oof

EDIT: Could Skipsy use her action (on her turn) to reroll that check?  She still has her Steel Defender to do something, and I don't think she'd let it slide that the artifact she's holding is doing a thing and she doesn't know what.

----------


## Amnestic

> EDIT: Could Skipsy use her action (on her turn) to reroll that check?  She still has her Steel Defender to do something, and I don't think she'd let it slide that the artifact she's holding is doing a thing and she doesn't know what.


I'll say yes to using action to reroll.

Also I should probably get a token for the Steel Defender sorted out, forgot that.

----------


## Xihirli

Oh, I believe I step into the web. I will make the strength save here. (1d20+7)[*8*] rage (1d20+7)[*21*]

----------


## Amnestic

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d20+4)[*7*](1d20+4)[*14*](1d10+2)[*4*] (1d20+6)[*8*](4d8)[*23*]

(1d20+4)[*13*](1d10+2)[*5*] (1d20+5)[*21*](4d8)[*17*]

----------


## Xihirli

Nobody expects JADE the Goblin! 
Her main weapon is surprise. Surprise and a battleaxe. Her TWO. Two main weapons: Surprise and a battleaxe. Not to mention her longsword. Oh, bugger.

----------


## Khosan

Well, it was worth a shot, but Skipsy biffed it.

----------


## Amnestic

> Well, it was worth a shot, but Skipsy biffed it.


The barbarian can't save against disease, the artificer can't work out magic...truly Duskwood is a cursed land.

----------


## Xihirli

Were pretty sure its the end of days.

----------


## Amnestic

Gonna give Kushina until tomorrow for a post and then keep it moving.

----------


## Amnestic

*Spoiler*
Show


(1d20)[*13*]
(1d20+6)[*15*](2d6+3)[*7*]
(1d20+6)[*26*](2d6+3)[*11*]

(1d20+4)[*24*](1d10+2)[*8*] (1d20+6)[*21*](4d8)[*28*]
(1d20+4)[*9*](1d10+2)[*10*]

----------


## Amnestic

*Spoiler*
Show


(2d6)[*1*][*2*](3) Ber: (2d6)[*6*][*5*](11)

(1d10)[*1*] (4d8)[*25*]

----------


## Spore

Surrender vs Madness: (1d20+8)[*10*]

----------


## Kushina43

Ack, I'm sorry, that won't happen again.  I'll be catching up on what's happening shortly

----------


## Amnestic

> Ack, I'm sorry, that won't happen again.  I'll be catching up on what's happening shortly


S'all good, it happens \o/

----------


## Kushina43

Just to be clear, the spider I smashed on auto pilot is the southern one, which remains alive and is the one that attacked Ox, yes?

----------


## Amnestic

> Just to be clear, the spider I smashed on auto pilot is the southern one, which remains alive and is the one that attacked Ox, yes?


Yes indeedy, that is correct.

----------


## Kushina43

Attack 1 (1d20+6)[*8*] , Damage (2d6+3)[*7*] bludgeoning
Attack 2 (1d20+6)[*16*], Damage (2d6+3)[*5*] bludgeoning

Edit:  Yikes that's foul

----------


## Xihirli

To be clear, none of Jades blood is venom.
Shes just very weird.

----------


## Spore

> Shes just very weird.


You don't say.

----------


## Khosan

Probably woulda missed that without taking the penalty, but this is not Skipsy's combat.

----------


## Xihirli

Their AC is 14 at best, which is why I think the math works out that Jade, at least, should power attack with her recklesses. 
Above 15 and Ill be more hesitant. 

Jade will be thoughtful and reserved at some point maybe

----------


## Xihirli

Arcana! (1d20+1)[*12*]
I will know everything!

----------


## Khosan

Come on, Skipsy, you can do it:

*Arcana* - (1d20+8)[*10*]

EDIT: Man, Skipsy is _bad_ at her job.

----------


## Xihirli

Thats okay, all the best D&D parties are.

----------


## Khosan

Skipsy's just saying she'll ritual cast detect magic.

----------


## Khosan

Come on, Skipsy, _know something_

*History* - (1d20+8)[*27*]

EDIT: SHE'S DONE IT

----------


## Spore

(1d20-1)[*19*] Country Bumpking rolls on History!

----------


## Kushina43

Wonder what Jok'lek knows about humans aside from the whole Troll War story
History:  (1d20)[*16*]

Edit:  Heck yeah history

----------


## Khosan

Rolling before work, I might not have time to post today though.

*Nature* - (1d20+5)[*16*]

----------


## Xihirli

(1d20+4)[*9*] Nature!

----------


## Kushina43

Gonna check nature and reply later once I've slept
Nature:  (1d20)[*14*]

----------


## Kushina43

Perception for moonwell search:  (1d20+4)[*18*]
Stealth check with disadv for heavy armor
Stealth 1:  (1d20+2)[*10*]
Stealth 2:  (1d20+2)[*13*]

----------


## Amnestic

*Spoiler: Initiative*
Show


Jok'lek: (1d20+5)[*19*]
Jade: (1d20)[*16*]
Skipsy: (1d20)[*4*]
Emilia: (1d20)[*4*]

Enemies: (1d20)[*14*]

----------


## Khosan

Rolling that Nature check now

*Nature* - (1d20+5)[*7*]

----------


## Xihirli

Hey, I know her!

----------


## Xihirli

I will go ahead and nature (1d20+4)[*22*]

----------


## Xihirli

Also, I forgot to roll damage on the first attack. (1d8+9)[*14*]

----------


## Amnestic

> Hey, I know her!


It's not "reusing" tokens, it's "environmentally friendly recycling".

----------


## Xihirli

Elves are into that stuff, right?

----------


## Amnestic

As a heads up I'm going to be out of the country between 2nd-9th of August, posting may continue during that time but it might be a bit slower depending on availability.

----------


## Kushina43

That's understandable, no worries

I'm rolling nature now too:  Nature:  (1d20)[*16*]

----------


## Amnestic

*Spoiler*
Show


(1d20+6)[*10*](1d20+6)[*8*](1d4+4)[*6*]
(1d20+6)[*10*](1d20+6)[*25*](1d4+4)[*5*](1d4+4)[*7*]
(1d20+6)[*19*](1d20+6)[*10*](1d8+4)[*8*]

(1d20+6)[*13*](1d4+4)[*7*]
(1d20+6)[*22*](1d4+4)[*8*](1d4+4)[*7*]
(1d20+6)[*11*](1d8+4)[*6*]

----------


## Xihirli

They cant hit me! Im too good!

----------


## Kushina43

Got confused by my health numbers until I remembered the spider combat.  That temp hp from the card probably doesn't carry over this long, so I'll adjust accordingly

----------


## Khosan

Gonna post the relevant part of Faerie Fire:

"Any attack roll against an affected creature or object has advantage if the attacker can see it, and the affected creature or object can't benefit from being invisible."

So the disadvantage from attacking the Warpstalkers is canceled out.  Once they're hit, then you get full advantage.

----------


## Amnestic

> That temp hp from the card probably doesn't carry over this long, so I'll adjust accordingly


It does! It lasts until the end of a long rest.

----------


## Spore

Naure (1d20-1)[*16*]

----------


## Amnestic

*Spoiler*
Show


(1d20+2)[*10*]
(1d20+2)[*20*]

(1d20+5)[*6*][roll]1d4+3[roll]

(1d20+6)[*17*](1d4+4)[*7*]
(1d20+6)[*16*](1d4+4)[*7*]
(1d20+6)[*13*](1d8+4)[*7*]

(1d20+6)[*26*](1d4+4)[*5*]
(1d20+6)[*23*](1d4+4)[*7*]
(1d20+6)[*8*](1d8+4)[*7*]

----------


## Amnestic

Critroll:

*Spoiler*
Show


(1d4)[*3*]

----------


## Xihirli

PLEASE tell me 43 more damage kills it.

----------


## Khosan

Welp, concentration checks:

*Concentration* - (1d20+6)[*15*] / *Concentration* - (1d20+6)[*8*]
*Concentration* - (1d20+6)[*21*] / *Concentration* - (1d20+6)[*15*]

EDIT: Oof, just missed it.

----------


## Amnestic

> PLEASE tell me 43 more damage kills it.


It does, so one warp stalker down.

----------


## Xihirli

Great. In that case Id like to move next to the elf, in between her and the other warp stalker.

----------


## Khosan

This might be a silly question, but could I roll a Nature check to see if shooting the hive would help or hurt us?

I'm kinda just stuck between real world logic and video game logic on this one.  Realistically, shooting the hive would just unleash a swarm of angry bees.  In a video game though, it'd prevent more bees from joining in.  From Skipsy's perspective, it might be more productive to attack the nest than risk shooting the bugs off Ox/Analastra or attacking the one remaining warpstalker.

*Nature* - (1d20+5)[*22*] (disregard if not necessary)

----------


## Amnestic

> This might be a silly question, but could I roll a Nature check to see if shooting the hive would help or hurt us?
> 
> I'm kinda just stuck between real world logic and video game logic on this one.  Realistically, shooting the hive would just unleash a swarm of angry bees.  In a video game though, it'd prevent more bees from joining in.  From Skipsy's perspective, it might be more productive to attack the nest than risk shooting the bugs off Ox/Analastra or attacking the one remaining warpstalker.
> 
> [roll0] (disregard if not necessary)


It's a totally reasonable question!

Shooting it with a physical weapon is likely going to just make them mad (though at you, rather than Analastra). Using a more elemental solution (eg. fire, acid, cold, poison) could wipe out the whole hive. If it hits.

----------


## Xihirli

Yeah, on my next turn I'm not sure if I should swat the bugs or pick up the elf and run away with her.

----------


## Kushina43

Oh shoot, I rolled a d13 instead of 12 and didn't catch that, I'm dumb.  Gonna reroll damage here in a sec

----------


## Kushina43

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Attack 1 Damage:  (1d12+3)[*12*] slashing
Attack 2 Damage:  (1d12+3)[*7*] slashing

Action Surge
Attack 3 Damage:  (1d12+3)[*11*] slashing
Attack 4 Damage:  (1d12+3)[*4*] slashing



Edit:  Yeah I deserved that

----------


## Amnestic

> Oh shoot, I rolled a d13


They go great with my d7s :D

----------


## Xihirli

I hate when I try to roll a saving throw and accidentally grab my D3.

----------


## Amnestic

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d20+5)[*25*]
(1d20+5)[*19*]
(1d20+5)[*10*]

----------


## Spore

In order (9d20)[*16*][*13*][*20*][*14*][*7*][*9*][*11*][*3*][*13*](106)

Preshielding with Power Word Shield.

----------


## Xihirli

Can I know if there are any bugs left before I do my post?

----------


## Spore

Apparently we are in initiative, so no lumping actions together. in that case i will shield her again and heal her approaching.

----------


## Spore

Conjuring a Lightwell/Healing Spirit next to Analastra (1d6)[*5*] and dealing 16 damage to each of two blood bugs.

----------


## Amnestic

I mean they still need to fail their saves to be sure of that.

(1d20-1)[*6*]
(1d20-1)[*9*]

Which they did! So yes, two bugs are dead, one remains on Analastra, along with the (15ft up) hive spawning an undetermined amount while it's still undamaged.

----------


## Khosan

At a convention right now, so posting from my phone, but I'm off shift now and Skipsy has an idea.

EDIT: Better rolls than I expected.  Ox should be more or less perfect to 'tank' the bugs since he's straight up replaceable, but he also does force damage and has some damage/condition immunities which might be relevant.

Also, actively workshopping what GLOOP stands for, Skipsy's version of Tasha's Caustic Brew.  Right now it's sitting at Gaseous Lance for Operation by Outnumbered Personnel.

----------


## Amnestic

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d20+5)[*19*](1d4+3)[*4*]
(1d20+5)[*7*](1d4+3)[*4*]

----------


## Amnestic

Jok'lek kills off the two bugs; so the remaining party is free to try their hand at hive destruction.

----------


## Xihirli

Hmm. I could climb up and bite it? I dont really have a free hand.
Hmm. Im going to check the houserules to see if Readying an Attack is any better in AD&D 5e.*

*Amnestics Dungeons and Dragons Fifth Edition.

----------


## Amnestic

> Hmm. Im going to check the houserules to see if Readying an Attack is any better in AD&D 5e.*
> 
> *Amnestics Dungeons and Dragons Fifth Edition.


I haven't made any changes to Readying rules as they generally seemed 'fine' to me, though I'm always open to suggestions.

----------


## Khosan

Now I think I have to shoot the hive, just out of spite if nothing else.

----------


## Spore

Acid vial throw (1d20+2)[*6*]

----------


## Xihirli

Why are normal wasps so much harder to beat than warpstalkers

----------


## Kushina43

Lmao, who knows.  I'm gonna chuck my handaxes at it at this point.
Edit:  I want to try and move 15-20 feet east depending where I am in relation to Skipsy's position at the start of the turn, then use Charge and move the minimum 20ft for me to attack with advantage on a single throw.  I have 35ft movement and Charge has me Dash before attacking, so I think that's available to me and will write/roll as if so, but will amend the post if needed

----------


## Amnestic

> Lmao, who knows.  I'm gonna chuck my handaxes at it at this point.


I'm legitimately surprised by how difficult it is for this group to set things on fire.

I'll have a post up later this evening.

----------


## Kushina43

Aaahhh minimum damage why

And just 1 short of a crit

----------


## Amnestic

The bugs have an AC of 14 so 2 hits, 2 kills from Jade.

----------


## Xihirli

If I do that three more times we win!

----------


## Khosan

Well, three more hits, so 3 bugs left?

----------


## Xihirli

I kill two three more times.
So six left.


EDIT: Yes, you are correct

----------


## Spore

A maxxed Shadow Crash is 36 damage, or 18 saved. Should I just used a 3rd level spell slot and nuke them?

I am taking 16 damage from activating my Madness power regardless, so might as well save your HP.

----------


## Xihirli

Yeah, nuke them. Sounds good.

We have to figure out why the elf's not getting up, time might be of the essence.

----------


## Xihirli

Do we still have Joklek and Emilia?

----------


## Amnestic

> Do we still have Joklek and Emilia?


Don't know, but it's been long enough and I'd like to have a post out before I go on holiday so...I guess I'll just assume they did choose to cast Shadow Crash and put an IC post up to that effect.

----------


## Xihirli

Medicine! (1d20+1)[*13*]

----------


## Khosan

Let's see if Skipsy can pass a skill check:

*Medicine* - (1d20+2)[*22*]

EDIT: Holy, yes she can apparently.

----------


## Spore

You cobbling together a medicine check post? Because Emilia is busy fighting the insanity in her head. I am hesitant to roll for my sanity saves now or preshield/metagame to voluntarily eat the damage to heal and shield through it.

Plus a tiny player poll: Would you like Emilia to switch to a bit more defensive subclass? Elly has okayed me switching to Discipline, because Shadow is kinda very aggressive.

----------


## Khosan

Yep, just posted.  One off, that's rough.

EDIT: Just saw the poll.  I think switching's fine, Skipsy would still keep her healing/support magic prepared both because it's just who she is and because it's always good to have a backup source of healing.  Discipline's a good option, blending offense and defense with Atonement.

----------


## Xihirli

Dont you have Guidance?

----------


## Khosan

I _do_ have Guidance, I need to remember to use that more often.  Could Skipsy have pre-cast that on herself?

----------


## Amnestic

> I _do_ have Guidance, I need to remember to use that more often.  Could Skipsy have pre-cast that on herself?


I'll say yes, since that's a pretty reasonable pre-cast situation. I'll have a post up shortly.

----------


## Khosan

I'm thinking we may be able to get away with just a short rest.  Skipsy's nearly out on spells (just 1 1st level left, could be 2 but I forgot to ask if I could ritual cast Detect Magic back at the watchtower), but is still a decent ranged combatant even without them, plus Ox is still somehow unhurt.  If Emilia's also running low, then we might need the long rest.

Also, man, I really gotta learn to expect less from Skipsy's rolls for things with high modifiers.

----------


## Amnestic

As a reminder from the houserules:




> Long rests can only be taken in 'Safe Havens', which require a full day of downtime - in other words, two consecutive sleeps. Safe Havens are environments where characters do not feel the need to be on guard, and are both materially safe and psychologically feel at ease and comfortable - where the players do not feel the need to set watches and have comfortable beds. Forts, friendly towns, and guarded houses are examples of Safe Havens.


You can sleep (to stave off exhaustion rolls) wherever, but long rest recovery can only be done where it's 'safe'. Currently, nowhere in the Abbey is safe - though that may change as you continue to explore and deal with the threats therein.

----------


## Xihirli

Its late, though, right? Cuz you said it was getting late and then we traveled to the tower.

----------


## Amnestic

> Its late, though, right? Cuz you said it was getting late and then we traveled to the tower.


Correcto. Traveling back to the Font now is likely to provoke saves vs. exhaustion due to lack of rest (especially if you get lost). So you can sleep (and get short rest benefits) or push on and see if you can make it back without exhaustion, for a potentially better rest there. Or seek an alternate solution, of course, those are just the ones I thought of.

----------


## Xihirli

I say sleep and short rest, but I might be biased by the houserules making barbarians like short rests as much as battlemasters do.

----------


## Spore

Alright, I am doing my saves now (7d20)[*16*][*9*][*20*][*20*][*17*][*20*][*17*](119) Hopefully my head does not explode. Shielding myself with Power Word to prevent a majority of the damage.

----------


## Amnestic

*Spoiler*
Show

Jok'lek:(1d20+5)[*6*]
Jade: (1d20)[*17*]
Skipsy: (1d20)[*11*]
Emilia: (1d20)[*6*]
Analastra: (1d20)[*19*]

Enemies: (1d20)[*18*]

----------


## Amnestic

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d20+6)[*8*](1d20+6)[*12*](1d8+3)[*4*]

(1d20+8)[*24*](3d6+5)[*18*]

----------


## Xihirli

Let's roll.... three hit dice. (3d12+9)[*30*]

----------


## Xihirli

Also how much warpstalker meat am I able to salt and store in my bag of holding?

----------


## Amnestic

> Also how much warpstalker meat am I able to salt and store in my bag of holding?


If you wanna make a survival check, will depend on that.

1-9=1 minimeal (serves 1)
10=1 meal (serves up to 6).
17=2 meals
24=3 meals

----------


## Xihirli

Sure I'll survive. (1d20+4)[*15*]

----------


## Xihirli

Curses! Not enough for my purposes. May I make two survival checks because of two warpstalkers?

----------


## Amnestic

> Curses! Not enough for my purposes. May I make two survival checks because of two warpstalkers?


It's one check for both of them together.

...one day I will finish sketching out my full 'Meals' optional rules.

----------


## Xihirli

Guys, we need to find more warpstalkers.

----------


## Khosan

I'll also roll 3 hit die:

*Short Rest* - (3d8+6)[*23*]

EDIT: Up to max, perfect.

----------


## Khosan

I'm halfway through a post but I had a couple thoughts.

For starters, would we have told Analastra about the card?  I mean, she's gonna know something's weird with the glowing floating symbol.  I ask, because it might be good to have Analastra use the card's effect this round (having Skipsy direct her to stand in it) just to get her some protective shielding.  I dunno her health total, but the treant hits hard.

Also, just in general how should we be using the card?  My instinct has been to avoid it just so enemies can't also make use of it (unless they run up to where Skipsy started combat just to use the card).  It might be a good choice here, since it's just one big guy.

----------


## Xihirli

Jade would not have, she barely acknowledges we have it.

----------


## Amnestic

*Spoiler*
Show


(1d20+6)[*13*](1d12+3)[*13*]
(1d20+6)[*20*](1d12+3)[*4*]

(1d20+6)[*8*](1d6+3)[*7*]
(1d20+6)[*13*](1d6+3)[*5*]

(1d20+8)[*17*](1d20+8)[*23*](3d6+5)[*9*]
(1d20+8)[*12*](1d20+8)[*15*](3d6+5)[*18*]
(1d20+8)[*16*](3d6+5)[*13*]

----------


## Kushina43

I'm back and catching up now, my bad

----------


## Amnestic

> I'm back and catching up now, my bad


Too late for this round, but you've got a new turn now! :P

----------


## Kushina43

Alright, I didn't see this in time as I was typing my response, whoops

I'll change the narration and OOC already made, and make any rolls for the new turn here

----------


## Xihirli

Emilia just taking absolutely zero prisoners.

Analastra trying to shoot this child-sized bow worried shell break it.

----------


## Kushina43

Ah shoot, I mixed up my tabs

----------


## Xihirli

You could put a spoiler around the rolls.

----------


## Kushina43

I thought I did, I just had to rename it OOC since it went in the wrong thread

----------


## Xihirli

Yep, you beat me to it. Just order of events in what I saw and all that.

----------


## Amnestic

S'all good, we got there in the end! :D

----------


## Khosan

Probably missed both, but I like the idea of Skipsy being defensive of Ox and taking the penalty to hit when he's hit.

----------


## Amnestic

Gonna hold off on posting for Jade/Emilia's visions 'til I know if Skipsy+Jok'lek want them or not.

Kinda hoping you all roll a different thing on the d6 but RNG might not be so kind. We'll see :D

----------


## Spore

Oh, this sounds like a "I hoped someone rolled a 6" post if I ever saw one. 

 :Cool:   :Eek:

----------


## Amnestic

> Oh, this sounds like a "I hoped someone rolled a 6" post if I ever saw one.


Hah, not in this case. They're not better/worse depending on where the d6 is, just different. More variance=more fun.

----------


## Kushina43

Sorry, guys, had a bit of a rough patch this past week, I'll be catching up today

----------


## Xihirli

Jade has suggested we go for more info, Skipsy votes we return with what we've got.

What do Jok'lek and Emilia think?

----------


## Kushina43

Jok'lek probably thinks we'd be best off getting a little more info like Jade suggests, like what kind of defenses they have or any specific magic, especially with the mention of the all-important Deck

----------


## Amnestic

If you guys go 2-2 split I'll flip a coin to tie break it. >_>

----------


## Xihirli

Well right now its 2-1.
Where did Spore run off to?

----------


## Khosan

Skipsy's fine with toughing it out a while longer, she just wanted to put out the idea that they could head back now.

----------


## Spore

Sadly I am for more info too.

----------


## Amnestic

At a 3-1 vote we're voting for "more scouting!"

What direction you heading? Up the hill to the top level to give you a vantage point from above? Around the hill to the keep? *All* the way around the hill in the opposite direction? I'm good with any, but need to know so I can do appropriate narration.

----------


## Xihirli

Making our way toward the tower / garrison area while keeping as out of sight as possible, I think. Those are the two areas we have the least amount of information on so far, and maybe we can get a good vantage point from the tower.

Where is the empty temple on the map?

----------


## Khosan

Looking at the map, I think it'd probably be best to head uphill.  Kinda got the vibe that the gnolls might regularly patrol that entire northeastern area, so just to minimize the odds of us being caught out, it's probably better to approach from above.

Plus we can pass by the dryads on the way up and see what's up with them.  They might be open to talking.

----------


## Amnestic

> Where is the empty temple on the map?


That's the building marked 'Abbey' at the centre of the top level, to the northwest of where you are at the moment.

----------


## Xihirli

> Looking at the map, I think it'd probably be best to head uphill.  Kinda got the vibe that the gnolls might regularly patrol that entire northeastern area, so just to minimize the odds of us being caught out, it's probably better to approach from above.
> 
> Plus we can pass by the dryads on the way up and see what's up with them.  They might be open to talking.


Sure, that's on the way to my thing.
Up the hill through the dryads for now.

----------


## Amnestic

Absent any sudden changes in direction I'll get a post up tomorrow.

----------


## Kushina43

You got my approval for going Khosan's route, I'll get something up IC soon

----------


## Khosan

I'll get a post up later today so we can start moving again.  Skipsy's a little over-excited that they haven't immediately lunged at our throats.

----------


## Amnestic

Well they're mostly waiting on an Emilia response, unless someone jumps out of the bushes and reveals the party.

----------


## Xihirli

Little do we know, the bushes we're hiding in are the dryad babies!

----------


## Kushina43

Considering they start as acorns in lore, that's more likely than I'd hope lmao

Edit:  Working on a response, think I'll do some opening up too

Edit 2:  That came out longer than expected and was about 40% made up as I went along.  I also wanna use that as a turning point, I'll be more consistent going forward

----------


## Khosan

I did think about having Ox 'share' a secret, that he's secretly got some spyware installed by SI:7 or someone, but that feels like too much.

----------


## Amnestic

Spore's currently going to be gone until Wednesday (tomorrow) and while I _could_ move on I'd like to give them a chance to react to their own secret-shared-info.

----------


## Xihirli

Sounds good to me.

----------


## Xihirli

Do we have Spore back?

----------


## Spore

I was never truly gone, but I did have a thing with my mother starting the week off, and a bit of a rough time at work. Know that if I leave a game, I will announce so properly.

----------


## Amnestic

*Spoiler: Initiative*
Show



Jok'lek: (1d20+5)[*23*]
Jade: (1d20)[*8*]
Skipsy:  (1d20)[*5*]
Emilia:  (1d20)[*2*]

GoAK:  (1d20)[*15*]
GoAQ: (1d20)[*19*]

----------


## Amnestic

*Spoiler*
Show


(1d20+8)[*9*](2d6+5)[*7*](1d8)[*6*]
(1d20+8)[*25*](2d6+5)[*15*](1d8)[*7*]

(1d20+5)[*7*]

(1d20+7)[*20*](2d6+4)[*7*](2d10)[*17*]
(1d20+7)[*9*](2d6+4)[*13*](2d10)[*10*]

----------


## Xihirli

Jade roll higher than a 10 on 4 dice challenge (impossible). 

Wonder what these things are. Aesthetically they look like Planetars or Solars, but uh... I think we should run if so. 
Devas are almost as dangerous for us right now. Whatever they are, they can attack twice and Quicken Banishment, so we're in trouble. Time to pull out all our resources.

----------


## Khosan

Well, at least Ox can hit.  Skipsy just has some awful attack luck.

----------


## Spore

I'm too dumb to write a Cha Save: 

Charisma Save (1d20+5)[*24*]

----------


## Amnestic

@Kushina You around?

----------


## Amnestic

(1d20+8)[*18*](1d20+8)[*18*][roll2d6+5[/roll](1d8)[*7*]
(1d20+8)[*15*](1d20+8)[*20*][roll2d6+5[/roll](1d8)[*7*]

(1d20-2)[*4*]

(1d20+7)[*15*](1d20+7)[*21*](2d6+4)[*9*](2d10)[*13*]
(1d20+7)[*16*](1d20+7)[*21*](2d6+4)[*8*](2d10)[*12*]

----------


## Amnestic

Messed up the damage rolls
[roll]2d6+5[/roll
(2d6+5)[*13*]

----------


## Amnestic

...

You saw nothing.

(2d6+5)[*8*]

----------


## Xihirli

Pfft, "working against me." Ive still got 15 hit points, and thats 14 more than I need!

EDIT: Should have done Power Attack. Thats alright, I cannot die.

----------


## Kushina43

Sorry I missed that round, got sick for a while, catching up

Edit:  I take that to mean the guardians?  I def think I'm in over my head if I solo this thing, so I might just disengage and move over west to get them close together

----------


## Xihirli

We can join you once ours is dead, and letting the other one pick its target more freely could let them focus fire me, or go after our squishier friends.
If you have the HP to, please keep it away from our squishy casters for one more round so we can hang up on this one when were ready.

Im HOPING we take down the other angel this round.

----------


## Xihirli

Looking at your actual post, wow I dont know you could do that. Very impressive!

----------


## Amnestic

Two part post to do saves. You guys can roll these without modifiers too ya know, saves me a job...

*Spoiler*
Show


Str: (1d20+3)[*4*]
Con: (1d20+1)[*21*]

----------


## Amnestic

*Spoiler*
Show



(1d20+8)[*20*](1d20+8)[*17*][roll2d6+5[/roll](1d8)[*2*]
(1d20+8)[*24*](1d20+8)[*24*][roll2d6+5[/roll](1d8)[*7*]

(3d12)[*26*]
Jo: (1d20+6)[*7*]
Ja: (1d20+7)[*17*](1d20+7)[*18*]
Sk: (1d20-1)[*1*]
Em: (1d20-1)[*3*]

----------


## Amnestic

How did I break the damage rolls _again_
*Spoiler*
Show

(2d6+5)[*16*] (2d6+5)[*15*]

----------


## Xihirli

Oh wow Jade is the first party member to go down who could have foreseen this.

----------


## Kushina43

Yeah, kinda figured that'd happen regardless, but oof I made a bad move

Unfortunately, now that I'm here, I'm prone and in melee range with single digit HP pre-Second Wind, so I _think_ contributing to the focus fire on GoAQ is my best option.  Going back to the King would either invite an OA or contribute no damage

----------


## Xihirli

Is Queen Angel still kicking after JokLeks attacks?

----------


## Amnestic

One missed, one hit. She now has 16HP.

----------


## Xihirli

Five health! Skipsy, secure the kill!

----------


## Khosan

Think that takes care of the Queen.

Ox might be back now that the Queen's dead.

----------


## Amnestic

*Spoiler*
Show


(1d20+7)[*27*](2d6+4)[*13*](2d10)[*10*]
(1d20+7)[*11*](2d6+4)[*10*](2d10)[*19*]

----------


## Xihirli

Vis-a-vis fleeing: 
We can all gang up on the angel man, but yeah we haven't done much damage to him yet. How much damage can we reasonably expect to dish out in... I'd say two rounds? We want to do about 90 damage. If I Power Attack and hit... 3 of my 4 attacks over the next two rounds, I can expect to do 45.

----------


## Khosan

With Ox out of the box (and at full health, which the King probably has to attack twice to fully get through), his damage potential is lower for at least one of his attacks.  We don't survive if he does Fallen Glory again though.

Metagaming a bit, if the King has as much health as the Queen, he's sitting at about 100 HP right now.  Most likely (based on how threatening each of us are), it goes after Jade, Ox deflects the first attack to negate Advantage from Reckless Attack, and it's basically a 50/50 if Jade goes down or it has to try again (and probably succeeds the second time because it has Advantage).  I think we only stand a chance if we win that 50/50, and we basically have to win it twice to be sure of a win.

Also, in hindsight, forgot I had a free daily Bless from Fey-Touched.  Think that could've turned some of our misses into hits, and that would've been a pretty fair difference in how much damage we'd have to deal here.

Down side if we flee is I feel like the elves might swoop in and get the card before we're able to get back.  But between a roughly 3 in 4 chance of a TPK and, as Kael'thas would say, a mere setback on our primary quest, I think we just take the setback.

----------


## Xihirli

We could also come back now that one half of the defenders are dead.

----------


## Kushina43

> We could also come back now that one half of the defenders are dead.


That's what I was thinking too, though Khosan's point that the elves could swoop in after us didn't cross my mind.  I still think retreat is acceptable and probably the best option, hopefully as long as I can get up too, but I can accept my error if Jok'lek perishes

----------


## Xihirli

I vote we heal Joklek and get out of here. Maybe all the way back to town, we decide that after.

----------


## Spore

First of all I will do my Madness saves (3d20)[*13*][*16*][*16*](45) for the two last turns, and the turn now.

----------


## Xihirli

Well, if we're leaving someone behind that changes the equation quite a bit.
Like, if "one of us dies" is being treated as an acceptable outcome, I think our best move is to wail on the angel.

----------


## Spore

Absolutely best case would be the angel trying to hit Emilia, who imposes disadvantage due to her Surrender, then her Surrender killing her, because she will eventually take 18 damage regardless. Tho I am not sure how Surrender works when it just reduces me to zero.

----------


## Xihirli

So Emilia is going to die no matter what at this point?
Or will get knocked out no matter what?

----------


## Khosan

I have...an insane idea.  Lemme just get a DM ruling on how this might work.

Could Skipsy jam Emilia into her Bag of Holding?  I'm gonna guess there might be a check involved in that.  If it's an Athletics check, Jade might be better suited to try with her bag and then (to add an extra layer of insanity) hop into her bag herself.  Skipsy can handle whatever comes next.

----------


## Xihirli

I love this plan! I'm excited to be a part of it!

----------


## Amnestic

> Absolutely best case would be the angel trying to hit Emilia, who imposes disadvantage due to her Surrender, then her Surrender killing her, because she will eventually take 18 damage regardless. Tho I am not sure how Surrender works when it just reduces me to zero.





> So Emilia is going to die no matter what at this point?
> Or will get knocked out no matter what?


Surrender ending is damage rather than HP reduction, so if it set Emilia to 0 she'd be making death saves as standard.




> I have...an insane idea.  Lemme just get a DM ruling on how this might work.
> 
> Could Skipsy jam Emilia into her Bag of Holding?  I'm gonna guess there might be a check involved in that.  If it's an Athletics check, Jade might be better suited to try with her bag and then (to add an extra layer of insanity) hop into her bag herself.  Skipsy can handle whatever comes next.


It wouldn't require a check but it would require an action.

----------


## Khosan

Perfect, I'll get a post up.

----------


## Spore

> Surrender ending is damage rather than HP reduction, so if it set Emilia to 0 she'd be making death saves as standard


Basically this:




(but falling to the ground defeated after it)

----------


## Khosan

Whoops, forgot Ox.  I was thinking I'd have to sacrifice Ox, but I think we can all get out, so he'll run out with Skipsy.

----------


## Xihirli

Hands up who wants to short rest and go back in. Hands?

----------


## Kushina43

Lol, no thanks

----------


## Xihirli

About what time is it?

----------


## Amnestic

Late afternoon. You could likely make it back to the Font before you start risking exhaustion from travel.

----------


## Spore

> Hands up who wants to short rest and go back in. Hands?


Don't let Jade make your player decisions  :Small Wink:

----------


## Khosan

Rolling Skipsy's last 3 hit die

(1d8+2)[*10*]
(1d8+2)[*4*]
(1d8+2)[*6*]

Posting might be a bit slow for me this week, got some stuff going on so I don't have as much time.  Nothing serious, just a busy week.

----------


## Xihirli

I'll do the same. (3d12+9)[*23*]

----------


## Kushina43

Burning half my hit dice, regeneration don't fail me now.  I've apparently been misreading the hit die rules for a while, so this is gonna turn out better than I'd hoped regardless

(1d10+4)[*7*]
(1d10+4)[*12*]
(1d10+4)[*5*]

Back to 40 HP ain't bad, but did I really have to get a min roll and a 3? Lmao

----------


## Spore

(6d6)[*1*][*2*][*3*][*6*][*1*][*5*](18)+ potentially 6

----------


## Spore

Good point with the unholy water. I feel I would be able to create Unholy Water. Void Crystals and Void Potions are something much rarer, if you consider the MMO a source of lore. A point for the party though:

I assume the priest does not possess the ability to create unholy water (most bog standard priests are holy priests) or refuse to do so, which means other than using the 25gp per casting of Ceremony, I would use a spell slot which might give us more damage if I use it for Bless, a Shadow spell or some sort of defensive buff (meaning we can stay in melee longer).

----------


## Khosan

Gonna check and see if my guy Baubbletump's got any healing potions for sale:

(1d6)[*6*]

EDIT: Heck yeah he does.

----------


## Xihirli

Don't forget the meat pie!

----------


## Xihirli

Can Jade tell if the numbers of gnolls is alarming to Commander Ebonlock, or is she too stoic?

Also @group: Is there anything else to report here? Im thinking the somewhat friendly elves and maybe the warp stalkers and phase spiders might be of note.

And I gather we want to keep all Deck of Many Things knowledge to ourselves.

----------


## Amnestic

> Can Jade tell if the numbers of gnolls is alarming to Commander Ebonlock, or is she too stoic?


Gimme an insight roll to find out.

----------


## Spore

> Also @group: Is there anything else to report here? Im thinking the somewhat friendly elves and maybe the warp stalkers and phase spiders might be of note.


The secretive dryads are kind of important unless his soldiers want do die a poison-y death by spears.

----------


## Xihirli

> Gimme an insight roll to find out.


(1d20+1)[*20*]

I already mentioned the dryads.

----------


## Kushina43

I've caught up and Jok'lek will have gone with Jade to the town hall.  I'll post later today with anything he might add or explain

----------


## Khosan

I'm gonna put the shopping list here:
3 healing potions - 150gp4 hunting traps - 20gp10 flasks of oil - 1gp40 days of trail rations - 20gp10 nets - 10gp4 bags of ball bearings - 4gp1 climber's kit - 25gp1 abacus - 2gp1 bell - 1gp
*Total* - 233gp

Skipsy's gonna skip the crowbar and give Jade the one she has in her dungeoneer's pack (because I won't remember it otherwise).  If anyone has anything else they want to add, just mention it.  I've got a lot of gold on hand.

Also, gonna make a roll to see if the hat Skipsy's going to buy could maybe be a *Hat of Vermin* - (1d6)[*6*], depending on cost.  I kind of hope it is, because that would be fun.  If not, maybe 1gp for the hat?

The weapons'll have to be a separate trip to the smithy, but for bookkeeping's sake:

20 javelins - 10gp1 flail - 10gp1 war pick - 5gp
EDIT: Holy crap, Baubbletump's got everything.

----------


## Amnestic

Away from my notes, but I'll have a post up this evening for Skipsy. 

Hat of Vermin will go for 100gp.

----------


## Khosan

Perfect, sold.

I kinda wish Warcraft gnomes could talk to small animals like forest gnomes, but we can get mileage out of them anyway.

----------


## Xihirli

Guys we need to kill these rival adventurers.

----------


## Kushina43

That seems extreme, at least for now.  Definitely want to know more about this group, so I'll probably ask them something

----------


## Khosan

Just remembering that flower pendant we found on the diseased corpses way back when.  Thinking those two might've been traveling with the lady in the corner.

----------


## Amnestic

Just a heads up: I'm moving house next week (10th). If my internet provider is good they'll have me up and running on the 11th so minimal downtime, but I'm expecting they won't, so chances are there'll be a post gap 'til I can get into the office at work on the 14th.

----------


## Spore

Just to inform you guys, after this day's long rest I am switching towards being a Discipline Priest. The general jist will stay the same, but I will dampen my damage potential and add (last minute) healing to my portfolio. As my spells become more potent the "deader" you are, I will cast actual healing spells relatively late. 

Other than that, I may pick a corpse along the way to control as an undead servant if that is okay with you (Animate Dead is on my "domain" spell list).

----------


## Xihirli

Just keep note that under the house rules on long rests it might be hard to maintain control over your skellingtons.

EDIT: "Healing maxed on downed enemies "? Why are you healing our enemies?

----------


## Spore

> Just keep note that under the house rules on long rests it might be hard to maintain control over your skellingtons.


Damn it. But I can always end the spell early before we rest or use them as cannon fodder.

----------


## Khosan

Ooh, actually, Skipsy _might_ be able to help with that.  But it requires a very slight change to some things Skipsy hasn't used if that's okay with Amnestic.

So Skipsy has a 3rd infusion I forgot to set.  With this long rest, I was thinking of just tacking Repulsion Shield on and calling it a day, maybe try to get her up close and personal with more stuff.

Instead, could Skipsy swap out the Repulsion Shield infusion for the Spell-Refueling Ring infusion?  Then she'd just hand that ring over to Emilia.

----------


## Spore

I'm not even sure an AC 8 zombie with 22 HP is worth all that hassle. Sure it cannot die unless hit by radiant damage but guess what we aim to fight? :P

----------


## Khosan

The ring could be pretty handy regardless with the rest rules.  It's a little less flexible Arcane Recovery.

----------


## Amnestic

Since you forgot to set it, seems fine to do it now, and an appropriate time to do so :P

As somewhat expected my internet's not gonna be on for my house move so my next post will be probably Monday 14th. Feel free to do casual bants in the meantime, but I'll look to shift along when I'm back.

If you're actually intending on trying to murder the rivals in town, do say so directly, but otherwise we'll be heading back to Brightmore.

----------


## Xihirli

I have absolutely no intention of doing so. 

I haven't decided yet if _Jade_ is joking.

----------


## Xihirli

Also
We can accept the guy's help, right? I'd like to accept the job with the guy who wants to kill the angels it's our best bet at getting that card.

----------


## Spore

Emilia fully plans to help him while also keeping the undead hating paladin at at least 30 ft distance at any time.

----------


## Xihirli

Plan A to me is "have him tank one angel while we focus fire the other."

----------


## Amnestic

Is the party still hashing out plans or are we good to move? Ser Oakley's existence hasn't yet been actually made known to the party aside from Emilia from what I can tell.

----------


## Spore

> Is the party still hashing out plans or are we good to move? Ser Oakley's existence hasn't yet been actually made known to the party aside from Emilia from what I can tell.


Which in part is because she will not divulge such a huge job next to obvious glory hounds.

----------


## Xihirli

Aren't we in the room?

----------


## Amnestic

> Aren't we in the room?


That was kinda my assumption yeah.

----------


## Amnestic

How we feeling? Still sussing out plans? Getting hired? Speaking to Madam Eva?

----------


## Xihirli

Jades down to go to Brightmore immediately. Preferable with Acorn-Man.

----------


## Khosan

Anything interesting going on at the smithy?  Skipsy's gonna make a quick stop there, but is otherwise happy to just talk to the paladin to get hired properly.

----------


## Xihirli

I dont know why, but Jades personal mission just became to get Sir Oakley to like her.


EDIT: She is off to a TERRIBLE start.

----------


## Khosan

I'll get a post up after work today.

----------


## Khosan

And that's the Spell-Refeuling Ring for Emilia.

----------


## Xihirli

Is it Ser Oakley or Sir Oakley?
Like did you misspell it a few times and we've been taking off with it for awhile? It's starting to bug me.

----------


## Khosan

Honestly, good question.  I thought it was Ser, but it could be Sir, not that there's any difference in how it's pronounced.

----------


## Xihirli

Well, he is a Knight so it's definitely Sir Oakley, but maybe just in addition his first name is Ser.

----------


## Amnestic

> Is it Ser Oakley or Sir Oakley?
> Like did you misspell it a few times and we've been taking off with it for awhile? It's starting to bug me.


I'm giving you the authentic WoW roleplay experience by using Ser _sometimes_, when really it should only ever be Sir.

...I'll try to be more consistent in the future.

----------


## Spore

> I'm giving you the authentic WoW roleplay experience by using Ser _sometimes_, when really it should only ever be Sir.
> 
> ...I'll try to be more consistent in the future.


So the world is a bit more classical in that there is only Lord and Lady, correct?

As in Lady Liadrin or Lord Uther. With the caveat that Oakley does not seem to be a noble paladin.

----------


## Amnestic

There's a bunch of noble titles - Baron/ess, Duke/Duchess, Sir/Dame, Count/ess, and more.

Oakley is indeed not a noble though, his title/knighthood was earned through killing, like all good ones.

----------


## Xihirli

Jade wants one of those.

----------


## Xihirli

Do we still have a Joklek?

----------


## Khosan

Quick question on Fey Touched.  Skipsy took Bless as the first level spell she could cast with it and the feat specifies that she 'can cast each of these spells without consuming a spell slot.'  Does that mean Skipsy could use her one free cast of Bless to upcast it at second level for without using a slot?  Or is it only a free cast at 1st level.

Skipsy's gonna Bless some people either way, it's just a question of if she leaves herself out (and Oakley, Oakley always gets left out, poor guy).

----------


## Xihirli

If you ever have a feature that lets you cast a spell without using a spell slot (ritual casting, Magic Initiate, Mask of Many Faces), it is always treated as if it is cast at the lowest possible level unless otherwise stated, as in the Tieflings Hellish Rebuke feature.

----------


## Amnestic

> If you ever have a feature that lets you cast a spell without using a spell slot (ritual casting, Magic Initiate, Mask of Many Faces), it is always treated as if it is cast at the lowest possible level unless otherwise stated, as in the Tieflings Hellish Rebuke feature.


Yeah, this is correct.

----------


## Khosan

Alright, good to know.

Jok'lek, Jade and Emilia are getting a Bless and an Aid.  So +1d4 to your attacks and saves (until Skipsy loses concentration), +5 Temp HP and +5 bonus max HP.

----------


## Xihirli

Got it!
And since my rage wears off when there's nothing to kill, I'll wait until the fight starts.

----------


## Kushina43

> Do we still have a Joklek?


Sorry about that, but I'm here and catching up.  While I'm subscribed to the thread already, I think I've figured out notifications that will keep me from trailing off again

----------


## Amnestic

*Spoiler: Initiative*
Show



Jok'lek: (1d20+5)[*8*]+(1d4)[*2*]
Jade: (1d20)[*18*]+(1d4)[*4*]
Skipsy: (1d20)[*17*]
Emilia: (1d20)[*15*]+(1d4)[*2*]
Oakley: (1d20)[*16*]

GoAK: (1d20)[*12*]
GoAQ: (1d20)[*5*]

----------


## Kushina43

Oof, slow to the draw it seems, that's fair
Also i know it's for visibility while Oakley's mounted, but that's a real big horse token lmao

----------


## Khosan

Well that's a strong start for Skipsy.

I'm hoping that the right one, the King, is the one with the fireball-like effect, and Queen just had the banish.  The banish sucks, but it's not immediately lethal.  If we all go in on him, we might be able to avoid that.

----------


## Amnestic

> Well that's a strong start for Skipsy.
> 
> I'm hoping that the right one, the King, is the one with the fireball-like effect, and Queen just had the banish.  The banish sucks, but it's not immediately lethal.  If we all go in on him, we might be able to avoid that.


That is correct - King had AoE chains of radiant fire (not official name), Queen had banish spear.

----------


## Xihirli

Whoops. I don't think the Bless is important, but I'll roll it. (2d4)[*2*][*1*](3)
And Jade would like to go to square D9. Right next to King's left shoulder.

EDIT: Oh, and my rage is definitely a *frenzy*.

----------


## Amnestic

*Spoiler*
Show


(1d20+3)[*15*]
(1d20+1)[*14*]

Ox: (1d20+2)[*17*]
Jo: (1d20+10)[*26*]
Ja: (1d20+7)[*11*](1d20+7)[*19*]
Sk: (1d20+4)[*18*]
Em: (1d20-1)[*3*]
Oak: (1d20+6)[*25*]
Sav: (1d20+8)[*17*]
(3d12)[*31*]

----------


## Amnestic

Might help if I didn't forget Oakley taking his turn. Thought it was after GoAK, but it's before.

*Spoiler*
Show


(1d20+6)[*24*](2d6+3)[*10*]
(1d20+6)[*7*](2d6+3)[*11*]

Conc: (1d20+6)[*12*]

----------


## Xihirli

With Jade's temp hp, she's only down four hit points. 
That all you got, King?

----------


## Kushina43

Gonna use some movement east to get a straight shot at the King, then Bonus Action to Warrior Rage and Action to Charge, letting me Dash and attack with advantage in one move. 

*Spoiler: Dice rolls*
Show


Charge Attack (Advantage):  (1d20+6)[*9*] (1d20+6)[*26*]
Damage:  (2d6+3)[*10*] bludgeoning

----------


## Kushina43

Wow, starting off with a crit?!  Rolling the remaining damage dice

*Spoiler: Dice roll*
Show


Crit Damage:  additional (2d6)[*2*] bludgeoning

----------


## Khosan

Well, decent odds to keep Bless up.  DC 15 versus a +6 mod.

*Concentration* - (1d20+6)[*11*]

EDIT: Well, goodbye Bless.

----------


## Xihirli

Well, it was nice to have Power Attacks for that round.

----------


## Khosan

> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> 
> *Bless* - (1d4)[*3*]
> [roll1]
> 
> Ox: [roll2]
> Jo: [roll3]
> ...


If these are the saves, I gotta ask, did Skipsy fail?  She rolled an 18 (plus *Bless* - (1d4)[*3*]), though that's probably adding Oakley's aura.  If I roll well on the Bless, that might be enough?  And that'd mean the concentration check didn't fail.

EDIT: Nevermind, forgot Skipsy didn't bless herself.

----------


## Amnestic

> If these are the saves, I gotta ask, did Skipsy fail?  She rolled an 18 (plus [roll0]), though that's probably adding Oakley's aura.  If I roll well on the Bless, that might be enough?  And that'd mean the concentration check didn't fail.
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind, forgot Skipsy didn't bless herself.


Yeah I included Oakley's aura before I remembered he had a turn and moved away, so it was actually a 14 vs DC15. A bless would've saved it, but yeah, not in this case :(

----------


## Amnestic

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d20+8)[*27*](1d10+5)[*13*](1d8)[*6*]
(1d20+8)[*12*](1d10+5)[*14*](1d8)[*4*]
(1d20+11)[*17*]

----------


## Xihirli

> If these are the saves, I gotta ask, did Skipsy fail?  She rolled an 18 (plus [roll0]), though that's probably adding Oakley's aura.  If I roll well on the Bless, that might be enough?  And that'd mean the concentration check didn't fail.
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind, forgot Skipsy didn't bless herself.


You got hit so hard that the steroids you gave out ran off

----------


## Khosan

I might not be able to get a post up tonight, but Ox is still miraculously alive at _two whole hit points_.

----------


## Xihirli

Ox MVP! 
Look, if we get to unload on King for a few rounds without Queenie getting involved, that's worth a lot.

----------


## Khosan

Well, Ox up to 13 HP.  Probably still down in a hit, but Skipsy likes the little guy and wants to give him the best shot at living.

EDIT: Also, I am pretty sure the King is dead.  Long live the King.

----------


## Xihirli

Let me do some math

----------


## Xihirli

I believe we determined their AC at 16 last time. 

So to the King:
Jade has done a total of 61 damage to him because shes good at killing things.
Skipsy has done a total of 48 damage to the King because shes a nerd with guns.
Emilia has done 20 to both angels because THE LIGHT HAS BETRAYED ME!
Joklek has done 12 to the King angel with the power of charging.

Which brings us to a probably fatal 142 hp, a little less if they resist Necrotic.
So yeah, looks like were free to gangpile on Queen Angel. Good strategy, Skipsy!

----------


## Khosan

Also, just in case the Queen starts feeling froggy and attacks Skipsy, she'll use her reaction to cast Shield.  Not taking any chances of going down.

----------


## Spore

When I have stabilized and Skipsy does not fall next turn I will pull up Bless again. If she drops I have to heal her.

----------


## Amnestic

*Spoiler*
Show


(1d20+7)[*20*](1d20+7)[*22*](2d6+4)[*11*](2d10)[*13*]
(1d20+7)[*19*](1d20+7)[*20*](2d6+4)[*16*](2d10)[*16*]

Any crits: (4d6)[*2*][*5*][*3*][*6*](16)(4d10)[*6*][*5*][*8*][*10*](29)

----------


## Amnestic

Even thought about doing Oakley's turn and then just...didn't remember.

*Spoiler*
Show


(1d20+6)[*25*](2d6+4)[*12*]
(1d20+6)[*26*](2d6+4)[*13*]

----------


## Xihirli

Holy crap he's alive!

----------


## Kushina43

I think I'll go all out with regular attacks to take GoAK out now, including my additional action from the Font, and if any attacks remain Jok'lek will move to hit GoAQ with them.  Also I'm finally doing TWF beyond that one time I threw them at the beehive - I was hoping to wait til I got Titans Grip, but I think this'll perform better in the moment.  Hoping a free weapon swap is allowed, otherwise I'll just drop the maul to the floor before drawing the handaxes.  The +1 AC and chance at more rage points will be nice too!

*Spoiler*
Show


Drop Maul+Draw OR Swap weapons to Handaxes, +1 AC (AC 17)
Attack 1:  (1d20+6)[*23*]
Damage 1:  (1d6+3)[*9*] slashing
Extra Attack 2:  (1d20+6)[*13*]
Damage 2:  (1d6+3)[*9*] slashing
Bonus Action Attack 3 (TWF):  (1d20+6)[*14*]
Damage 3:  (1d6+3)[*4*] slashing

Spending Font Empowerment: +1 action
Attack 4:  (1d20+6)[*17*]
Damage 4:  (1d6+3)[*7*] slashing
Extra Attack 5:  (1d20+6)[*23*]
Damage 5:  (1d6+3)[*6*] slashing




Though speaking of rage points, wish there was a way I could track them mid-turn since I get one for every successful weapon attack that didn't use any.  Rolling in OOC before posting IC may help (edit) and I'll fix the IC when I wake up if necessary

----------


## Xihirli

I still have 19 hp left.

----------


## Kushina43

> I still have 19 hp left.


Ah, I saw your sheet based on the first post and it looked like you were in the negatives, my bad.  Maybe an effect of this baldr transfer thing or you're tracking it somewhere I hadn't seen

----------


## Xihirli

I track hp very oddly. I put the damage in there and when it reaches my max hp I know I'm down.

----------


## Kushina43

> I track hp very oddly. I put the damage in there and when it reaches my max hp I know I'm down.


Interesting, that makes sense and I'm surprised I haven't seen it before in a D&D context.  Good to know

----------


## Xihirli

Its a habit I got into in actual table play, just because I can add a little faster than I subtract. Doesnt really make a difference in Play-By-Post, but eh. Habits are habits.

----------


## Amnestic

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d20+8)[*27*](1d10+5)[*10*](1d8)[*5*]
(1d20+8)[*17*](1d10+5)[*12*](1d8)[*8*]
(1d20+4)[*14*]

----------


## Khosan

RIP the boy, he held out as long as he could.

He'll be back after combat.

----------


## Xihirli

Pour one out for our fallen Ox.

----------


## Spore

I forgot to assign Atonement healing to Jade last turn. She heals for 4 health. This is a side effect of my damaging spells. It works sadly just once per cast, so Shadow Crash would have healed one target too, but we were not injured.

----------


## Khosan

Sweet, Flash of Genius has come.

Are we still using average of HD or rolling for HP at this point?

----------


## Amnestic

Average please+thanks, so 5 on a d8.

----------


## Xihirli

Jade's gonna spend some hit dice.

*Spoiler: HEALZ*
Show


Let's do three and see where we're at. 
(1d12+3)[*11*]
(1d12+3)[*13*]
(1d12+3)[*5*]

----------


## Khosan

Same for Skipsy.

(1d8+2)[*3*]
(1d8+2)[*3*]
(1d8+2)[*9*]

----------


## Amnestic

Are we all done with leveling up and short resting?

----------


## Kushina43

Oop, just gonna get mine done real quick, was sick with the virus for the past few days

----------


## Kushina43

Just did max hp increase via average as mentioned, and I think I'll be okay saving my hit die this time around, class features are getting added right now

Edit:  All done.  Titan's Grip obtained and chose the new rage feature Execute

----------


## Khosan

Yep, all good.

----------


## Xihirli

Also leveled up and rested.

----------


## Khosan

There we go, now Skipsy knows things.  Didn't even need the Guidance.

----------


## Xihirli

Does anyone have any problem with Jade's proposal of giving everything but the card to Oakley?

----------


## Khosan

I can get another post up in response.  Skipsy doesn't have an issue with showing Oakley the rune, but will ask to hang on to it (for someone else's weapon), and is a-okay with handing over the gold.

I thought about having Skipsy go on an explanatory ramble about how the League has directives in place regarding 'the use of recovered artifacts in dealing with local and/or global threats' as a kind of reference to raids/dungeons in WoW.  Might still do.

----------


## Kushina43

I've no complaints whether we give away the gold, rune, or both

----------


## Khosan

Come to think of it, could I roll a History check to discover the origin of the rune?  If not, just ignore this.

*History* - (1d20+8)[*14*]

Also, one of the rare situations in which this pops up, as an archaeologist when Skipsy enters a ruin, she's able to identify its original purpose and who built it. Is there anything special that sticks out to her or does it just come across as a normal (ish) human-built church?

----------


## Amnestic

> Come to think of it, could I roll a History check to discover the origin of the rune?  If not, just ignore this.
> 
> [roll0]


The guess re: death knights is probably correct, since other sources of runic magic (tauren, vrykul) were unlikely to be in this area, though it might have been something they brought from overseas it's unlikely.




> Also, one of the rare situations in which this pops up, as an archaeologist when Skipsy enters a ruin, she's able to identify its original purpose and who built it. Is there anything special that sticks out to her or does it just come across as a normal (ish) human-built church?


From what you've seen of it so far it's not out of the ordinary for a church built a century and a half ago.

*Party Question:* Where to next? Oakley's staying put to suppress the corruption, so he's leaving the party. Referring back to the map there's a fair few places you've yet to explore, some near, some far.

----------


## Xihirli

I'm feeling good to keep going. Heck, clearing out the top of the Plateau seems like a good first step. I'm partial to going after the spiders since we don't have enough magic weapons for everyone to fight elementals with.

----------

